# Epson R800:printing on cd



## pixor (Jul 1, 2005)

Whenever I try to do this, (Mac OsX 10.4) the cd moves about a bit, then the paper feed light flashes red and the driver complains about the paper not being inserted properly. I've tried loads of times, but no joy. I would assume I had mis-read the instructions, but Epson just supply a few pictures imprinted on the print tray, so I am propably doing something wrong. Can anybody help? Has anyone printed cds on their Epson R800 from MacOSX 10.4 successfully?

P.S. I have pulled the output tra up and out so the tray goes in properly!

Mike.


----------



## Kymbo (Jul 12, 2005)

I've had exactly the same problem since upgrading to Tiger (10.4.1). No problems printing to CD/DVDs under 10.3.9. Furthermore, only today I had the CD/DVD printing R800 checked out by an Epson technician and it worked fine for him using Windows.

So the problem looks like a Mac OS 10.4 issue.

Kym


----------



## opus66 (Jul 12, 2005)

Any improvement with 10.4.2?

I'm thinking of picking up a top Epson 800 or 1800 in the next few months... how has performance otherwise...

My low end stylus photo 820 is horrible with ink management and constantly clogs wasting lots of money. Are the more expensive models an improvement in this area?


----------



## GoodDogHappyMan (Jul 27, 2005)

I googled CD printing, found and copied this fix for future reference - and, hopefully, your benefit (sorry don't remember the forum);

"Spoke to EPSON: the step I missed (and missing, too, from the step by step instructions in the manual, which was, anyway not written for 10.4) was in the copies and pages pulldown from the print dialog. That must be set to Print Settings, which then exposes a media type choice that must be set to CD. 
How to print on a CD using Epson Print CD from OS X.4 Tiger: 
--General cautions-- 
Make sure there are at least eight inclhes of free space behind the printer 
Dont bend the mylar strips on the leading edge of the carrier (dont, for example, store on edge with tbhis edge down). 
Step by step instructions. 
(1) Design/compose your label. 
(2) Prepare the printer: 
(a) make sure that the guide flap for the carrier is shut before turning the printer on. 
(b) make sure behind the printer you have 8 inches of space for the carrier to stick out into when printing. 
(c) Turn on the printer. 
(d) On the output tray side (the front) push the extension all the way in. 
(e) Lift the smoked glass lid on the printer and pull down the guide flap for the CD/DVD carrier. (It doesnt matter if you then close the smoked glass cover). 
(3) On the Mac ,in the EPSON Print CD application, with your label design selected, click file > page setup. 
(4) on the Page Setup dialog box. set- 
Settings: Page attributes 
Format for: Stylus R200 
Paper size: A4 
Orientation: the left choice (portrait) 
Scale: 100% 
When these are set, click OK. 
(5) Again in the EPSON Print CD menu bar, click file > print 
(6) In the Print idalog box, set 
(a) printer: Stylus Photo R200 
(b) Presets: Standard 
(c) In the third pulldown, where Copies and Pages probably appears, instead of choosing Epson CD, which would be the obvious choice, select Print Settings. 
(1) The Print dialog box changes below the Print Settings entry. 
(2) Set the Media Type to CD/DVD. 
(3) So far as I know, the other default settings are OK (Color: Color; Print Quality: Best Photo, and the three check boxes not checked). 
(7) Click the Print button."

hope it works for you and the R800


----------



## djacopille (Sep 25, 2005)

Printing to a CD on the R800 from 10.4.2 does work - they key is to set up the Stylus Photo R800(Manual Feed) printer - which used to be more straight forward before 10.4.  Just spent three hours figuring this out.  Here's how to do it:

To build the Stylus Photo R800 in 10.4 you need to directly connect via USB to the printer (won't work over an Airport).  Now open Printer Setup Utility.  The Epson R800 printer will show up immediately in the list before you  DO NOT ADD THAT PRINTER!!!!!  Click More Printers and select Epson USB.  The Epson R800 Printer will show up again and, much more importantly, there is a Page Setup pulldown on this dialog that will allow you to select Manual Feed.  Now you can click "Add" and there will be a "Stylus Photo R800 (Manual Feed)" printer in the printer list.  The instructions in the manual will work now that this printer has been set up correctly.

While printing through an AirPort Express works great for paper I have not found any way to access the CD printing capability through the AirPort.


----------

